# 147mph 1/4 mile stock block VR6



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

The Mullen Monster recorded another milestone last weekend. 
147mph on the stock VR6 engine without damaging it.
Bogged the 1-2 so the mph is not from spinning.
Also hit the rev limiter 10.0 seconds into the run.

Setup is a Precision 67/65 turbo, 33 psi, E85 fuel, Siemens 840cc injectors at 5.5 bar base pressure.
2x Bosch 044 fuel pumps. MK3 GTI 2510#.






(It's the car on the left, lol)

Competition License and 9's coming soon, stay tuned.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Motor includes
TT 288's
Stock pistons and rods (Never re-ringed)
ARP rod bolts/headstuds
C2 8:5:1 head spacer


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn. What's the next event it'll be racing? I may have to show up


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats Tim!

Bad fast hotrod!!!


Nicely done on the tune Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well done guys.

Which chip is this on? :wave:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Which chip is this on? :wave:


I was waiting for that, let me get my popcorn opcorn:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i believe its a lugtronic car so its on standalone


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Well done guys.
> 
> Which chip is this on? :wave:


baaahahaha

congrats guys. :beer: :beer: i might have to make a trip east before h2o.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

That's a serious mph!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice, congrats! :beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice!!!
Congrats Tim


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

10.6 @ 147... what is this, a Supra?


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoHnsVrT said:


> i believe its a lugtronic car so its on standalone


ever hear of sarcasim????:screwy:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

what gearbox is it ?any mods


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

e85 is the reason why this block is still producing serious power!!


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

gtizzle67 said:


> ever hear of sarcasim????:screwy:


yes i have but do you expect to me think everyone is smart?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

adaptorman said:


> what gearbox is it ?any mods


02A

G-Force/Ap tuning 4 speed gear set


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

sweet x on that roll cage


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

right explains another reason why it holds power /plus e85 octane is another


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice job epic fail for honda


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

great job for all involved.:thumbup:


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoHnsVrT said:


> yes i have but do you expect to me think everyone is smart?


yes lol


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

vwturbofox said:


> Nice job epic fail for honda


That NRG Civic is a bad mama jama though.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yearh susprized as the track looks wet too (may gain a second in dry,nice gearbox ratio 
any idea what ratios were used 1 to 5?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

lol.

This is america we don't race in the rain. Track was completly dry.

3.64 FD

1st: 3.40 
2nd: 1.93
3rd: 1.32 
4th: 1.05


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> lol.
> 
> This is america we don't race in the rain. Track was completly dry.
> 
> ...


 Damn. Thats a big rpm drop on the 1-2 shift. What are you revving up to?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Revving to 7,700 usually. The 1-2 is a big drop Got this gear set for a good price so it's making do for now.

Car went 140 and 141 mph on lower rpm/boost for his License runs this weekend.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

congrats to everyone in the Lugtronic camp! awesome numbers and its only the start of the season :thumbup::beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Stock motor beast :beer:
It's amazing what a stock VR can do with the proper tuning isn't it


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> 02A
> 
> G-Force/Ap tuning 4 speed gear set


Are you running a cuff? what final drive are you using?

EDIT- 3.64, got it... Thanks


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

it looked like the track was wet lol , must be unburt fuel and tyre smoke 
so theres no arp conrod, head bolts used,


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

adaptorman
it looked like the track was wet lol , must be unburt fuel and tyre smoke 
*so theres no arp conrod, head bolts used?* 




05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Motor includes
> TT 288's
> Stock pistons and rods (Never re-ringed)
> ARP rod bolts/headstuds
> C2 8:5:1 head spacer


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

So the taller first doesn't help the 60ft? Just it just loose spool?


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

Had the chance to see this beast in action on Friday at Capital Raceway. Thing is a animal. Too bad the rain did not hold out the weather and wind  were very turbo friendly. Anyone know if those cams produced by dubsquared make more than the 288's?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

They are all TT 288s


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i think dubsquared made significant increase in power with there grind over the 288's but dont quote me id also like to know this.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Well done guys.
> 
> Which chip is this on? :wave:


He's on standalone. Drag car, cage/bar, gutted, so makes sense.

For everyone else chips make much more sense.:wave:

You're still slow:laugh:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> He's on standalone. Drag car, cage/bar, gutted, so makes sense.
> 
> For everyone else chips make much more sense.:wave:
> 
> You're still slow:laugh:


The car traps 147mph and runs 10.6s on a stock block.. it's impressive no matter how you look at it.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

sp_golf said:


> The car traps 147mph and runs 10.6s on a stock block.. it's impressive no matter how you look at it.


Please don't start this with him, he :heart: chips, as do I, but this car needs standalone for this particular application, and I don't feel like seeing another slcturbo vs everyone else chip and standalone argument


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Are you running a cuff? what final drive are you using?
> 
> EDIT- 3.64, got it... Thanks


No cuff stock 5th gear



bluegrapevrt said:


> Had the chance to see this beast in action on Friday at Capital Raceway. Thing is a animal. Too bad the rain did not hold out the weather and wind  were very turbo friendly. Anyone know if those cams produced by dubsquared make more than the 288's?


Pretty sure dubsquared was trying to pass off the 288's as somthing different.

Yeah i was getting my NHRA license. Ended up raining on my 6th pass and i had to go back the next day and pay $50 to make one pass.:banghead:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> The car traps 147mph and runs 10.6s on a stock block.. it's impressive no matter how you look at it.


I was quoting need-a-life. The OP and his tuners times are extremely impressive. My hats off to them:beer:

To knock chips in this instance is silly though. This is a drag car, full cage, on non pump gas . I'm not sure anyone has ever made an argument that a car like this should be using a chip. If they had I would have disagreed:beer:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Could you not argue in here about the same BS.

E85 is pump. Drove to the pump and put it in the car 5 miles from my house


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

congrats.. nice bogarts

SLC give it up.. you are have ruined enough threads.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> This is a drag car, full cage, on non pump gas .


Wut.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> No cuff stock 5th gear


Nice, can't wait to see what's next.:thumbup:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i wish i didnt have to go to west orange for e-85 when it gets closer i will make the switch e-85 is PUMP GAS!!!!!!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

JoHnsVrT said:


> i think dubsquared made significant increase in power with there grind over the 288's but dont quote me id also like to know this.


i can tell you for a fact that they are identical.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so ****in impressive. Hat's off to you tumtum.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

From now on we will be calling E-85, _*flex fuel*_ so people know it is a DOT legal fuel.

edit-for the comma


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

.therealvrt said:


> i can tell you for a fact that they are identical.


thanks guess the rumors were false ill stick to my 288's until something better comes out.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Wut.


100 is available near me as well. Is that pump gas too?

Argue semantics all day. This is a race car with a full cage and therefore should be on standalone. Chips have nothing to do with race cars looking to break records nor are they trying to.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Could you not argue in here about the same BS.
> 
> E85 is pump. Drove to the pump and put it in the car 5 miles from my house


Public forum and takes 2 to argue. However I will do my best.

Congrats on the progress:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

slcturbo said:


> 100 is available near me as well. Is that pump gas too?


If it comes out of a pump and you pay local/state/fed fuel tax on it... :banghead:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

nice work!
Extatic to get my lugtronic tune!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i can't wait to see what you run now that you have your license Tim
good luck on the 9's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

JoHnsVrT said:


> i think dubsquared made significant increase in power with there grind over the 288's but dont quote me id also like to know this.


I would doubt that, as it's the same camshaft....


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a question about using TT288's for cams in a turbo. I had a Eurotuner magazine from a long time ago that had a guy who used TT288's in his Turbo 12v VR6. I thought it kind of strange as to use such a high duration cam in a turbo car but I figured to each their own. The owner of the VRT mentioned that he liked how the TT288's created a flatter power curve and reduced wheel spin. I saw the dyno of the car in that issue and it was pretty damn flat. The question I have is that does the OP use the TT288's for the same reason(beside the obvious more power)or was it a thinking outside of the box idea?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

VR6DPLMT. said:


> I have a question about using TT288's for cams in a turbo. I had a Eurotuner magazine from a long time ago that had a guy who used TT288's in his Turbo 12v VR6. I thought it kind of strange as to use such a high duration cam in a turbo car but I figured to each their own. The owner of the VRT mentioned that he liked how the TT288's created a flatter power curve and reduced wheel spin. I saw the dyno of the car in that issue and it was pretty damn flat. The question I have is that does the OP use the TT288's for the same reason(beside the obvious more power)or was it a thinking outside of the box idea?



I think some people use it on the track because it seems to help with the 60 foot because its almost like your a little sluggish off of the line but your still taking of with some force so your 60 foot seems to increase, Ive never raced on the track so im maybe a bad example to say anything but i have read that on numerous previous posts


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Crabcake power!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Rooting for you :beer::thumbup:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

timmy prob only uses these cams cause its all he could find washed up on the shore. other than the crabs.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

JoHnsVrT said:


> i believe its a lugtronic car so its on standalone


really? I thought all the fastest vr's were on chips ?:laugh::laugh:
I'm sorry, spending too much time in the chip vs SEM thread 

Great trap dude, thats pretty serious. That civic seems like hes launching pretty soft, when that things picks up it certainly takes off.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> really? I thought all the fastest vr's were on chips ?:laugh::laugh:
> I'm sorry, spending too much time in the chip vs SEM thread


You need to read it again. I don't recall anyone making an argument for chips in race cars wanting to trap 147mph. For the 99% of the market that doesn't have a roll cage, license, etc. they work just fine:beer:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If it comes out of a pump and you pay local/state/fed fuel tax on it... :banghead:


Not readily available. You're also missing the point. This is a 135mph + full caged race car with hardware obviously able to support 147mph. It should be running standalone. I don't think John Force runs a chip either. Does that mean nobody should?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

slcturbo said:


> You need to read it again. I don't recall anyone making an argument for chips in race cars wanting to trap 147mph. For the 99% of the market that doesn't have a roll cage, license, etc. they work just fine:beer:


If I read it again, I'm pretty sure I will find you stating that you are faster than most SEM that you know :screwy:
... or soemthing alone those likes... like it even matters :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

slcturbo said:


> Not readily available.



*Alert:*

Pump gas is not pump gas if the gas pump is too far away from your house.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Not readily available. You're also missing the point. This is a 135mph + full caged race car with hardware obviously able to support 147mph. It should be running standalone. I don't think John Force runs a chip either. Does that mean nobody should?


Because going fast is the only reason for running a stand alone management, right?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> *Alert:*
> 
> Pump gas is not pump gas if the gas pump is too far away from your house.



There is a station by my house that has 106 unleaded at a pump. Is that pump gas too?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> There is a station by my house that has 106 unleaded at a pump. Is that pump gas too?


No. It's too far from my house.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

JoHnsVrT said:


> i wish i didnt have to go to west orange for e-85 when it gets closer i will make the switch e-85 is PUMP GAS!!!!!!!


- In NJ you guys call it "Fist Pump" gas, lol


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> - In NJ you guys call it "Fist Pump" gas, lol


Thats what I would be doing if I had it readily availabe where I live


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> *Alert:*
> 
> Pump gas is not pump gas if the gas pump is too far away from your house.


"How many chucks could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" I don't know who was the original person who said that.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Wut.


Good LORD I wish there was E85 avail by my house. $1.99 for 100+oct equiv? Yes PLEASE.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I got a quick question. How consistent is E85? I would think its pretty even because its for road use.


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow stock block? :thumbup:


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

purple-pill said:


> From now on we will be calling E-85, _*flex fuel*_ so people know it is a DOT legal fuel.
> 
> edit-for the comma


Im gonna go peel the badge off my truck and stick it on my golf 



We can get 110 at the pump out here so its all pump gas as far as im concerned :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Ted Brogan said:


> Im gonna go peel the badge off my truck and stick it on my golf
> 
> 
> 
> We can get 110 at the pump out here so its all pump gas as far as im concerned :thumbup:


Ethanol is still very limited throughout the country, generally only readily available in large corn farming states.... this is why so many people don't feel that is pump fuel, although, of course it is.
In addition, a few yrs back pump gas was only speaking of gasoline.... kinda like klenex


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i notice when i'm mowing the grass, the mower puts off way less heat :beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

112 leaded at a few certain pumps in socal... usually in the desert near the dunes for fueling dirtbikes etc un 120 ambient.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

yea we have a sunocco 110 here. that is at a pump for 8.25 a gallon..

e85 is like 3.85 here as well.. 

but both are at a pump to the general public that you pay fuel tax on.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DieGTi said:


> 112 leaded at a few certain pumps in socal... usually in the desert near the dunes for fueling dirtbikes etc un 120 ambient.


Ironic that in state where farting in public means you need a cat in your ass.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> *Alert:*
> 
> Pump gas is not pump gas if the gas pump is too far away from your house.


Alert: Your still slow and talk about racing 1billion X more than you actually do it.

Your teenage internet fan club wants their membership fees back.:laugh:


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

Dave926 said:


> Ironic that in state where farting in public means you need a cat in your ass.


when i first read that, i thought cat like meow cat, and i was so ****ing confused.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Alert: Your still slow and talk about racing 1billion X more than you actually do it.
> 
> Your teenage internet fan club wants their membership fees back.:laugh:


Would you just **** off?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

sp_golf said:


> It's amazing what a stock VR can do with the proper tuning isn't it


 Hope for us all


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Well done, nice trap :thumbup:
Even more impressive on stock VR6 motor.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome Tim! Just saw this, so impressive!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Alert: Your still slow and talk about racing 1billion X more than you actually do it.
> 
> Your teenage internet fan club wants their membership fees back.:laugh:


Alert: You'*re* annoying as ****, sound like a huge douche/genuine ricer, and tout off an 11.4 @ 128 like it's some sort of gold standard. When you get a fast car, and have an idea of what you're talking about, run your mouth all you want. Until then, mind your own ****ing business.

Thank you,
All posters in this thread


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Alert: You'*re* annoying as ****, sound like a huge douche/genuine ricer


How did I know his post was gonna piss you off? lol


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Alert: You'*re* annoying as ****, sound like a huge douche/genuine ricer, and tout off an 11.4 @ 128 like it's some sort of gold standard. When you get a fast car, and have an idea of what you're talking about, run your mouth all you want. Until then, mind your own ****ing business.
> 
> Thank you,
> All posters in this thread


I post facts/logic. Point to something specific I said that I can't back up or at least make a case for.
I've asked this at least 10X and no one will do it.

Name calling:laugh: Reminds me of the school yard in grade school:facepalm:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Would you just **** off?


Keep quotin and I'll keep postin.:beer:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Jesus christ you two could make a hooker put her clothes back on with all your bickering, just stick it in a hole already!!!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

slcturbo said:


> I post facts/logic. Point to something specific I said that I can't back up or at least make a case for.
> I've asked this at least 10X and no one will do it.
> 
> Name calling:laugh: Reminds me of the school yard in grade school:facepalm:


who the Fuuck cares what you back up.. the shiit ur backing up is pusssy shiit.. my girl drove a c2 vrt. she can back that up too. still doesnt change that she has a pusssy just like you

you will NEVER run 10's, when u do come back and post in this thread.. till then piss off retard


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

so timmy you cut that god damn x outta your cage yet?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

OP, do you still drive this beast on the street? Also, what clutch are you running with this setup?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Tim drove it from MD to NJ, and back home last fall SNG when it went 10.9.
Drove it home from the E-Town to north NJ this spring SNG. It's noisy, but drives fine.

Currently running a clutchnet single, swapping that out soon.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Man that is cool, can't wait to get back out there after seeing this. New parts are on order, now I just wait... Maybe if I can stop crappin out kids everytime I get back from the desert I can put a real car together, lol. Great stuff you guys are doing up there.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Another great achievemnet guys.. nice work. 

I saw it asked but not answered... ARP headstuds or stock gear?

Again, congrats. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Motor includes
> TT 288's
> Stock pistons and rods (Never re-ringed)
> ARP rod bolts/headstuds
> C2 8:5:1 head spacer


Here ya go.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

and ap gears


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Opps, sorry missed that, thanks. 

What power is this sitting around?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

"Medium", lol


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Someday Timmay will make the transition to "big power".


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jeebus said:


> Opps, sorry missed that, thanks.
> 
> What power is this sitting around?


Hasn't been on a dyno with this turbo/fuel

High 600's possibly 700ish


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks guys, and again. Big Congrats to all of you guys involved. 

Any chance you guys racing at WF this year? Tim, Todd, or Mark?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

I should be a Waterfest.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Hasn't been on a dyno with this turbo/fuel
> 
> High 600's possibly 700ish


Damn son I was thinking high 500s-low 600s


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I try to discourage the land speed record stuff, but I gave up fighting it lol. The car is going 150+ at Atco lol.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> I try to discourage the land speed record stuff, but I gave up fighting it lol. The car is going 150+ at Atco lol.



I like the sound of that


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Any chance you guys racing at WF this year? Tim, Todd, or Mark?


I'll be there. Don't know if I'll be driving something or helping, but I'll be in the pits in some capacity, lol.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> I try to discourage the land speed record stuff, but I gave up fighting it lol. The car is going 150+ at Atco lol.


As important as ET is big MPH still makes me giddy :laugh:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> I try to discourage the land speed record stuff, but I gave up fighting it lol. The car is going 150+ at Atco lol.


You weren't kidding 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

*Updates?!*

Guys, any updated on the motor? Still alive and kicking?
Dyno sheet would be nice to see!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-again-side-by-side-9-s-Todd-9.47-vs-Tim-9.72


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

vrt giving the business. :thumbup:stoked!!!!!!!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I forgot all about this thread. 

The Mullen Monster went a best E.T. of 9.722, and a best MPH of 153 mph with the STOCK PISTONS lol!

This past weekend we ran the (used) JE drop-ins for the first time, went 9.72 and 158.8 mph in 96+ degree heat! Not bad considering the heat and the drop in compression.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Updates Please :wave:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-MPOVyytts


----------

